# Dankung plug shot



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Gave another try on the dankung plug shot following advice from one of da guys this time it
Worked plugs and tubes stayed in place,pictures show placement of tubes gonna try it on me 
Luck Ring .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice. What are you using for the plugs?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Jt go to my May 4th post in this forum it shows the plug and size ya can get em at any home Depot 
Or Lowe's look in hardware sec where they keep items in drawers.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

For extra security (if needed) you can always add a solid wedge, ball (like simpleshot ocularis), or even a short chunky wood screw to the plug.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

i'm thinking of something along those lines gonna get a few more plugs to experiment on , drilling in to rubber plugs is not that simple

maybe if i freeze them it will be easier to drill out .


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Next: plug, chug and plug :naughty:

Seriously though, I have an ocularis and the ball-in-plug works great. Although I can't shoot worth a darn with it, it has never failed!


----------

